# No power seat, why wired and fused?



## danielkr (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello I'm a longtime reader first time poster and have enjoyed the threads I needed to read so far. This seems like a good place to ask my question since Google just comes up with 'how to fix' answers. I always try to find a solution on my own this time I'm stumped. It's pretty simple really. I was looking at the fuse box inside because I had a problem with the front power outlet. Sure enough the fuse was blown. But I noticed while I was in there that the power seat fuse was installed. I checked under the seat and there was a wire. All the way up the back of the driver's seat until I couldn't follow it anymore without fully removing the seat cover. I'm just wondering what this wire is for. Is there something else in my seat such as a sensor or something that is connected to this wire? 

I guess on a side note I have a question about the fuse that blew also. The device was an air compressor. The first one I was one I had for 7 years. It worked for 10 seconds in this car. The plug end of the compressor power wire started to smell like melting plastic. I plugged in my phone charger and it still worked. A week later I took apart the compressor plug to replace the fuse in it but the fuse was not blown. It looks like the wires that come on attachment very strange I guess that happens on these cheap plugs. 7 year old compressor I couldn't really complain. Rewired plug and plugged it back in. Same thing 30 seconds then fail. Off to Walmart I go and I purchase a new compressor. I plug it in and try to inflate my tire again maybe 15 seconds and it fails. Again the plug area smells like melting plastic in the plug is hot when I unplugged it. Now my phone charger didn't work at all in there which was a pain because the USB cable in the Cruze does not charge my phone fast enough. That's why I was poking around in there today. Anyway my question my second question is since the fuse burned out with the compressor should I be replacing the fuse with a higher than 20 amp fuse? Here is A Link to the Past heart I purchased http://www.slime.com/it/products/auto/inflators/12v-auto-/elite-heavy-duty-tire-inflator.php it is Slime Elite Heavy-duty Tire Inflator. This was all probably way too much information but in any case I appreciate your patience and already value this community's input.


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm guessing the wire you noticed under the seat is for the sensor that tells the car someone is sitting there or if seat belt is buckled or not, however I'm no expert so take that with a grain of salt. 

As for the air compressor, I have the exact same problem with that model. I think it's a function of tire pressure. As tire pressure goes up, so does amp draw of compressor. I was able to use it on other cars where I inflated tires to 32 psi no problem. However, when I used it on my truck (I keep those tires at 38 psi), the cord got hot and vehicle fuse would blow at 36 psi every time. 

You should NEVER replace the vehicle fuse with one rated higher than what is called for in the owners manual. Remember the fuse size has nothing to do with protecting the components it runs, it is sized for the current rating of the wire itself. It is there to prevent the circuit from drawing more current than the wire can handle. If you replaced it with a higher amperage fuse, it would indeed run the compressor without blowing except now the burning plastic smell would be coming from a wire under your dash. It's a good way to find out how well your insurance policy covers fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For your first question - there are sensors in the seat so yes, there is a fuse for that circuit. I haven't looked at the fuse box in the Gen 2 but the Gen 1 has separate 25 amp circuits for each of the two power outlets. It sounds to me like you had a faulty air pump, either design (bandit137's comments) or manufacturer.


----------



## danielkr (Jul 14, 2016)

I got to about 32 psi with the new one I think I recall (either that or I'm highly susceptible to suggestion). Based on what bandit137 stated I decided to put in a 15 amp fuse which should overprotect the car's wiring and is the amperage on the compressor manufacturer's web page. If it still blows then I'll return the compressor. If anyone has tested one in this 2016 Limited that works well I'm open to suggestions. 
Thanks for the replies. When I get home I will let you know how it goes. 

danielkr


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

Daniel, just so I'm clear, use the fuse rating specified in the owners manual. I don't know what that is, but if the owners manual calls for a 20 amp, there's no need to put in a lower rated one. Just do not exceed the fuse rating specified by the manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Sometimes GM uses some of the same wiring harnesses for all versions of a car. This means that there might be some wires for options that your car does not have. The fuse box is the same and has fuses for options you may not have. For example, there is a fuse in my car for the automatic dimming mirror, but my car does not have the auto mirror. The wire from the fuse only goes to the body harness, but the roof harness does not have the wiring for the auto mirror. I recently checked this one because I wanted to install the auto mirror.


----------

